# Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

*Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Xbox360 PS3 und Wii beherrschen den Konsolenmarkt, die Anschaffungskosten sind jedoch gerade für ärmere Regionen ein KO Kriterium für die Anschaffung einer Konsole.

Die PS3 kostet in Brasilien umgerechnet ca 1100$ !! dadurch öffnet sich ein großer Berich in dem die günstige Konsole Zeebo wildern soll. Für umgerechnet 260$ soll das Gerät auf den Markt kommen, Spiele werden nicht über ein Laufwerk sondern online gekauft.

Der Hersteller, Tectoy, hat schon namhafte Hersteller wie Electronic Arts, Activision, Namco, Capcom und id Software eingebunden und Spiele wie Fifa 08 (vorinstalliert), Need for Speed Carbon, Tekken 2, Resident Evil 4 oder Pacman angekündigt.

Das Gerät soll ab mitte 2009 erhältlich sein und den Brasilianischen Konsolenmarkt aufmischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeebo Details:                                                                                     
Chipsatz          Qualcomm
Prozessor          ARM 11 / QDSP-5 mit 528 MHz
Grafik-Prozessor          Qualcomm Adreno 130 Graphics Core
Interner Speicher          1 GByte NAND Flash, 128 MByte DDR SDRAM
Auflösung          VGA (640 x 480) - 4:3 Seitenverhältnis
Mobilfunk          Quad Band GSM/GPRS/EDGE (850/900/1800/1900) MHz, Tri Band UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA (850/1900/2100) MHz
Anschlüsse          3 x USB 2.0, SD Card Slot


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EgoDnLTRvTQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EgoDnLTRvTQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Quelle: 
Zeebo
Zeebo: Günstige Spiele-Konsole für Brasilien - News - CHIP Online



EDIT: Meiner Meinung nach könnt man hier auch gleich die PS2 oder die alte Xbox verwenden


----------



## push@max (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Ich würde dann lieber eine Konsole importieren lassen, anstatt die Zeebo zu kaufen


----------



## CloudCrunsher (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

ROFL ARM11?
Das isn etwas schnellerer Nintendo DS das ding xD

Lieber gleich ne PS2/Xbox die is BILLIGER und hat mehr power


----------



## Jami (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

was erwartet ihr?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Irgendwie finde ich das ein bisschen übertrieben, für den Preis solch eine schlechte Konsole anzubieten
Dafür bekommt man überall woanders auf der Welt ne XBOX360, Wii, etc.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht das in Brasilien das Netzwerk so gut ist, vorallem auf dem Land
Naja, wenn die Firma meint damit das große geld zu erlangen, ist das deren Ding


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

da is mei iphone ja besser


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Wahrscheinlich wird die Konsole dann noch total billig verarbeitet -und aus Plastik sein...sicherlich wird sie nicht so glänzen, wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

also das ist echt beschiss oder?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das ein bisschen übertrieben, für den Preis solch eine schlechte Konsole anzubieten
> Dafür bekommt man überall woanders auf der Welt ne XBOX360, Wii, etc.
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das in Brasilien das Netzwerk so gut ist, vorallem auf dem Land
> Naja, wenn die Firma meint damit das große geld zu erlangen, ist das deren Ding



Überall auf der Welt gibt es Computer, Bibliotheken und viele weiter Institute
wo man sich Wissen aneignen kann.

Es steht nirgends geschrieben das man als als Troll sterben muß.


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Boah Leute,

was manche hier an Unwissenheit posten, geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut.

Generell zum Preis: Bei uns wäre diese Konsole zu dem Preis natürlich überteuert. Aber ihr habt ja hoffentlich gelesen, dass die PS3 schon 1100$ kostet und wegen der Einfuhrkosten dürften die anderen aktuellen Konsolen kaum billiger sein. Unter 500$ wird man in Brasilien nicht mal einen Wii bekommen. 

@ Cloudcrunsher: Du hast ja sowas von keine Ahnung. Nur weil der Prozessor ein RISC(Reduced Instruction Set Chip) von ARM ist, ist er noch lange nicht so lahm wie der ARM 9(CPU) mit 66 MHz und ARM 7(Co-Prozessor) mit 33 MHz im Nintendo DS. Und die PS2 und XBOX1 sind BEI UNS günstiger, wie das in Brasilien aussieht, ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Ich würde die Konsole so ungefähr auf der Höhe eines Nintendo Wii sehen, was die "Hardwarepower" anbelangt. Der verbaute ARM 11 von Qualcomm mit 528 MHz ist ein Prozessor, der sonst aktuell vor allem in Smartphones wie dem HP ipaQ vorkommt. Der Grafikprozessor ist mir nicht weiter bekannt, scheint aber auch in die Richtung PowerVR SGX zu gehen. Die Hardware ist also keinesfalls der, die in den Konsolen der vergangenen Generation vorkommt, unterlegen. Deswegen wird die Konsole ja auch mit Umsetzungen von Spielen, die auf diesen Konsolen liefen, heimgesucht.

Den eingebauten Mobilfunkadapter finde ich sogar interessant. Damit können die Brasilianer, die das Teil kaufen, wo immer sie sind übers Internet gegeneinander zocken oder Spiele herunterladen, ohne auf eine DSL-Verbindung angewiesen zu sein. 

Nur die Spieleauswahl ohne exklusive Titel ist natürlich sehr mittelmäßig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich das Teil durchsetzen wird in Brasilien, zudem es sehr riskant ist auf nur einen Markt zu setzen. Ich denke Tectoy wird damit Verluste einfahren und es relativ schnell wieder vom Markt nehmen.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

aha und wie viel Speicher hat man für die Games ? Wie leuft das dann genau ab ?


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

@ Brzeczek: Das hat klefreak doch schon aufgelistet: 1GB interner Speicher und erweiterbar durch nen SD-Kartenslot(Wobei ich nicht weis, ob der SDHC-Karten nimmt) . 

Aber nicht vergessen: Die Konsole kommt (erstmal?) nur in Brasilien auf den Markt und wenn sie sich da nicht durchsetzt, wirst du sie hier nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Mach dir also keine Sorgen um das "WIE?".

 Außerdem gibt es die Games für diese Konsole ja schon lange für die alte Konsolengeneration, da sehe ich keinen Grund für einen Kauf(außer für Konsolensammler).


----------



## Multano (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Tectoy ist im konsolenmarkt von brasilien schon lange etabliert. Die haben einige sega lizenzen und haben das Master System III entwickelt. Noch heute werden da games fürs master-system entwickelt!!!
In Ländern wie russland, brasilien usw. sind konsolen ala mega-drive und snes (bzw. deren fälschungen) weit verbreitet.... weit vor ps3,wii und xbox360! 

Ich finde es stark von tectoy diesen schritt zu gehen! In brasilien wird das ding bestimmt ein mega-erfolg wenn da wirklich zuverlässig games für kommen und das ganze reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> @ Brzeczek: Das hat klefreak doch schon aufgelistet: 1GB interner Speicher und erweiterbar durch nen SD-Kartenslot(Wobei ich nicht weis, ob der SDHC-Karten nimmt) .
> 
> Aber nicht vergessen: Die Konsole kommt (erstmal?) nur in Brasilien auf den Markt und wenn sie sich da nicht durchsetzt, wirst du sie hier nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Mach dir also keine Sorgen um das "WIE?".
> 
> Außerdem gibt es die Games für diese Konsole ja schon lange für die alte Konsolengeneration, da sehe ich keinen Grund für einen Kauf(außer für Konsolensammler).





aso Thx für denn Hinweis


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

@Brzeczek: Kein Problem, auch ich überlese manchmal was.

@ Multano: Eine Konsole von einem anderen Spielehersteller, der seine Games zum großen Teil selber programmiert, auf einem Markt etablieren und eine eigene Konsole ohne eigene Spiele-Entwicklungsabteilung mit alten Spielen auf einen Markt zu brigen, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das haben doch Hersteller wie Bandai (remember Pippin-Konsole?) und Co. schon mal durch. 

 Ich glaube nicht an die Konsole, weil, wie du ja schon sagtest, genug Alternativen und gebrauchte Konsolen dem Teil Konkurrenz machen. Bin aber auch nicht böse, wenn das Ding Erfolg hat und vielleicht auch bei uns zu weit geringeren Preisen mitmischt. Wie gesagt, ich habe nix gegen die Konsole, sich auf nur ein Land zu konzentrieren kann aber riskant sein. Außerdem muss mit der Durchführung, wie du schon gesagt hast, erstmal alles glatt gehen. Wie so oft ist der erste Eindruck enorm wichtig, da kann man sich Lieferengpässe und Probleme mit Kühlung und Co. nicht leisten.

MfG Meinpcistplatt


----------



## Multano (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Wollte damit nur sagen das tectoy kein niemand ist und die werden schon wissen was sie da machen, vor allem in brasilien.
In brasilien ist die konkurrenz eher aus eigenem haus! Da könnte tectoy doch theoretisch den support für master system, mega drive und was auch immer mit der zeit einfach einstellen. Konsolen anderer hersteller disqualifizieren sich durch hohe importkosten ohnehin schon für den brasilianischen markt, was bleibt wäre zeebo (wie gesagt: wenn das technisch wirklich hinhaut)!

Ich hätte das Ding gerne daheim stehen zum gelegentlichen zocken! 
Allerdings wird das nix, da die konsole übers brasilianische mobilfunknetz läuft und nicht über dsl, da wäre auch ein import sinnlos!

Naja, ich finde die konsole wirklich interessant (Verbrauch <15W) und genügend entwickler hat man ja an board! 
Da kommen schon ein paar leckere games für:
Zeebo


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Das Ding isn Smartphone und keine Konsole. Die Hardware is wie bei nem HTC Touch Diamond.
Hey wegen dem Ding gibt es vielleicht dann noch bessere Game Portierungen für mein Smartphone


----------



## Bennz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

 wie Quake darauf Abruckelt


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

@ Multano: Kannst du mir die drei orangefarbenen Überschriften auf der von dir verlinkten Seite übersetzen? Ich spreche kein Portugiesisch. Das es dafür ne Menge alte, neu aufgelegte Spiele gibt, habe ich aber verstanden. Woher hast du eigentlich die Angabe für den Stromverbrauch? Von Tectoy habe ich auch früher schon mal was gehört. Waren die nicht auch Segas Partner für den Vertrieb des Saturn in Brasilien?  

@ BloodySuicide (herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Namen) :  Nein, es ist kein Smartphone, davon wird es sich wahrscheinlich schon durch das "Betriebssystem" abheben. 
Und das dein HTC davon Umsetzungen bekommt, würde ich bezweifeln, gerade weil Portierungen von einem Betriebssystem auf ein anderes immer schwierig sind und nur stattfinden, wenn es sich lohnt. Und die Beliebtheit des Smartphones spielt auch eine Rolle, je beliebter ( = öfter verkauft) 
desto mehr Spiele erscheinen dafür.

@ Bennz: Wenn Quake darauf wirklich abrucklelt, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich eher an einer schlechten Umsetzung. Leistungsfähiger als die PC-Hardware von 1996/97 (als Quake 1 erschien) ist die des Zeebo allemal.

MfG Meinpcistplatt


----------



## roadgecko (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Na da versucht aber jemand seine alten Hardwarebestände gewinnbringend zu verscherbeln xD 

*In Kristallkugel guck* Mh das Ding wird voll der flopp 

EDIT: Kann das sein das Quake am ende bei den ganzen Gegner (immerhin 2-3 an der Zahl^^) ganz miniiiiiimaaaaal gelagt hat ?


----------



## Multano (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

@Meinpcistplatt
Die erste kann ich dir nicht übersetzen, die 2te bedeutet soviel wie "Sie wollen mehr?" Die dritte geht auch in diese richtung "noch etwas mehr" oder so. Den Stromverbrauch habe ich von wiki, ist bei diesen komponenten aber nicht so unglaubwürdig denke ich. 
Keine ahnung obs der saturn nach brasilien geschafft hat, aber ist noch nicht lange her das sie dort nen neuen mega drive (zumindest hatte es den namen) gebracht haben der neben mega drive games auch ein paar handy-games konnte. Die bauen heute auch dvd-player die nen mega-drive integriert haben. Glaube nicht das sie großartig was mit den saturn am hut hatten weil sie eben größtenteils noch auf mega drive setzen.

Was mich an der konsole gewaltig stört sind nur 3 usb anschlüsse, 4 hätte man schon integrieren müssen um wenigstens 4 controller anzustecken.....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Haben die in Brasilien eigentlich Internet?


----------



## Multano (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Die Konsole läuft dort übers mobilfunknetz


----------



## Xrais (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Haben die in Brasilien eigentlich Internet?




das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt , gerade in ärmeren ländern haben wahrscheinlich nicht viele internet und da das dann die einziegste bezugquelle für spiele sein wird geht kann das ja nur ein schuss nach hinten werden,
wenn ich mir sowas schon zusammen reimen kann wer denkt sich so ein konzept da aus


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Vor allem die Auflösung ^^ VGA 640x480 ? Hallo es ist 2009 !Wie sieht das dann am TV aus ! Super Nintendo Style oder wie ?

Ne also da kann man sich doch besser noch eine Playstation 1 bzw 2 kaufen !
Die sollte doch fast in der Preisregion dort liegen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## alex4germany (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Preise sind das... Ich glaube da würde ich das Spielen ganz sein lassen, an den Strand gehen, ein Bierchen trinken und mir die Sonne auf den Pelz braten lassen, ne Runde Fußball oder Beachvolleyball zocken, den zumeist attraktiven brasilianischen Mädels verwegene Blicke zuwerfen und mich an deren Kurven ergötzen.... das ist doch mal ne Alternative. Dann hätte ich wohl auch keinen Speckbauch


----------



## area50 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

Die meisten hier im Thread sollte sich mal gedanken drüber machen das es auf der Welt nicht nur das Technisch und Finaziell gut ausgebaute Europa gibt.

Es gibt halt ärmer Länder wo so eine Konsole gerne angenommen wird.
Und stellt euch mal vor es gibt Menschen auf der Welt die haben am tag 10cent um sich essen zu kaufen.


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeebo - Spielkonsole für Brasilien*

@ Multano: Danke für die Info. 

@ Micha-Stylez: Was erwartest du denn für ne Auflösung? Was meinst du wie teuer ein HD-Fernseher in Brasilien ist, wenn schon ne Konsole 1100$ kostet? Die Fernsehnorm PAL (720*576) haben die dort nicht, höchstens NTSC. Und das hat genau diese Auflösung. 

Die Amis hatten doch HDready auch schon viel früher als wir (z.B. schon mit der XBOX 1 ), es kommt einfach auf die Verbreitung der Ausgabegeräte an. Wozu sollen die HDready/FullHD-unterstützende Konsolen bauen, wenn niemand dort einen Fernseher dafür hat.

Nur so nebenbei: Die meisten PS1-Spiele liefen nicht in 640*480, sondern in 320*240 um die gerade einmal 512KB Videospeicher der Konsole nicht zu überlasten.

@ alex4germany: Genau das sollten viel mehr Leute tun, dann gäbe es hier wesentlich weniger Fette. Aber wir haben halt keine 25 Grad Jahres-Durchschnitts-Temperatur, sondern müssen bei Schnee und Kälte frieren. Klar das derzeit niemand an den Strand gehen will, zumindestens nicht bei uns! xD    

@ Xrais: Nur als Beispiel haben selbst die Leute in Afrika eine durchgehende Mobilfunkversorgung. Dort gibt es mehr Handys als Autos. Und das, obwohl dort viele Leute hungern! Die sind zwar hungrig, aber wenigstens können sie mit dem Handy miteinander darüber reden. Dort beziehen die Mobilfunkmasten z.T. Strom aus alten Dieselgeneratoren und Handyakkus werden mit Hilfe von Autobatterien geladen. Gelesen habe ich das ganze in der Ct, habe es erst auch nicht glauben können. 

Wenn also selbst den armen Afrikanern Mobilfunk gegeben ist, warum soll es in Brasilien nicht ein ausgebautes Netz geben?

MfG Meinpcistplatt


----------

